# What would be a highlighter for dark brown skin?



## Kimshi42 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nars Albatross looks awesome. But would it work for someone who's dark brown? If not, what would be better?


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board 

  	I definitely have to check out Albatross! I keep hearing such dope things about it. Anyone have any pics they can share?

	I highlight w Style blush from MAC. It's a peach blush with golden tones. The peach doesn't show on me, just a soft champagne-y highlight.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 29, 2012)

I highlight using my Sleek Contour kit in Dark. I like it but I've been looking for a liquid or cream highlighter.


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 1, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> I highlight w Style blush from MAC. It's a peach blush with golden tones. The peach doesn't show on me, just a soft champagne-y highlight.


 
  	i have a swatch of albatross on my blog.  its not a swatch on my face though. I swatched it on my arm.  Its really pretty but thats the only highlighter for the face that i own and sometimes i feel it could look a bit too much for my face.  I want to find other ones that are more subtle. Maybe Mac's Ricepaper eyeshadow would look good.. hmmm i should try that out tonight lol


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 1, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> *i have a swatch of albatross on my blog*.  its not a swatch on my face though. I swatched it on my arm.  Its really pretty but thats the only highlighter for the face that i own and sometimes i feel it could look a bit too much for my face.  I want to find other ones that are more subtle. Maybe Mac's Ricepaper eyeshadow would look good.. hmmm i should try that out tonight lol



 	link please


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 3, 2012)

If you haven't found a swatch for it, I just went to her blog and clicked home which brought me to her previous posts including her pic of Albatross. ELF has a blush called gotta glo similar to Albatross but of course not NARS quality I own it but don't use it that often as I prefer more yellow gold highlighters which is why I didn't invest in Albatross and I love my NARS blushes to pieces.


----------



## rabideloise (Mar 5, 2012)

NARS Albatross is a great highlighter, but you want to be careful that it's not going to make you look ashy. I'd suggest looking at some luminizers like Benefit's Sun Beam or Stila's All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer in #3.


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 6, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> link please



 	i would link it but looking back at the swatch it doesnt look too good lmao. I'll try doing an updated swatch of it soon


----------



## Makep Junkie (Mar 13, 2012)

NYC has a bronzer and highlighter in one. It's their cheek to cheek Duo Blusher. Their bronzer is matte and the highlighter is matched to the shade of the bronzer so they really work great together


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2012)

While Albatross is really pretty I prefer MAC's Trace Gold blush for an everyday highlight. It's really subtle and pretty with a light sheen. I'm an NW45 for reference


----------



## DivineDiva79 (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you tried the MUFE Face Sculpt?  It is an awesome highlight and contour kit!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2012)

For dark brown skin, you want to look for something in a golden bronze color.

  	Not sure if it's still on the MAC site but there's an iridescent loose powder called Golden Bronze that's really pretty. Cargo has bronzers in a few different shades--the Medium or Dark might make a nice highlight on dark brown skin.

  	If you're into cream highlighters, Becca has Shimmering Skin Perfectors called Topaz (Golden Bronze) and Bronze (Deep Bronze) that are also very pretty. And also maybe Nars Laguna Illuminator.


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 27, 2012)

Nars is good and used to be my holy grail but Mac too chic beauty powder is the best by far,at least until I find a new highlighter


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 2, 2012)

elektra513 said:


> For dark brown skin, you want to look for something in a golden bronze color.
> 
> Not sure if it's still on the MAC site but there's an iridescent loose powder called Golden Bronze that's really pretty. Cargo has bronzers in a few different shades--the Medium or Dark might make a nice highlight on dark brown skin.
> 
> If you're into cream highlighters, Becca has Shimmering Skin Perfectors called Topaz (Golden Bronze) and Bronze (Deep Bronze) that are also very pretty. And also maybe Nars Laguna Illuminator.


	Completely agree! 

  	MAC's Golden Bronze is gorgeous and will last you forever and a day, but it's sparkly.  Cargo Dark is also really nice.  It's very subtle on me, which I prefer, and it's beautiful.  I had high hopes for Laguna, but it didn't do much for my skin.  It's a good option for many skintones, though.  MAC's Glorify is a good one to check out too for a "cream" option


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 2, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> Nars is good and used to be my holy grail but Mac too chic beauty powder is the best by far,at least until I find a new highlighter



 	the day MAC makes a beauty powder for dark brown skin... hmph.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm very dark, and Nars Albatross looks great on me.  Nars Luster also looks fantastic.


----------



## Miss Lore (Apr 3, 2012)

I love: albatross, vanilla pigment, the mac loose powder (gold something) and beccas illuminating liquid in topaz


----------



## Micheleista (Apr 6, 2012)

I like Dior amber Diamond. Very finely milled champagne color. I wear NW45


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 24, 2012)

I just checked out the Lorac Gold L1 luminizer and it is beautiful!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 24, 2012)

NARS Albatross is the shiznit and MACs Gold Deposit is amazing also


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 27, 2012)

I have been using MAC Sun Rush lustre drops to highlight and I am in love....


----------



## Copperhead (May 27, 2012)

I'm a MAC NC50 and these are the one's that I own. I reach for some more than I reach for others but these are products I use for highlighting. 

  	Sally Girl Soft Lights
  	NYX Tango & Highlights
  	Hard Candy Tiki
  	Sleek Contour Kit in Dark
  	MAC B-Jeweled Sheer Shimmer Powder
  	MAC Mellow Mood Sheer Shimmer Powder
  	MAC Petticoat MSF (this one is more of a 2-in-1 highlighter/blush to me)
  	MAC Redhead MSF
  	MAC Glorify MSF
  	MAC Golden Bronze Iridescent Powder
  	MAC Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder
  	Laura Mercier Rose Rendevous

  	And every now and then I may try a shadow or a pigment like MAC's Ricepaper e/s, MAC's Subtle or Vanilla Pigment. I feel like I'm forgetting maybe 1 or 2 so if I remember them, I'll add them.


----------



## afulton (May 27, 2012)

I use the following:

  	Dior Amber Diamond
  	Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous
  	MAC Glorify
  	MAC Superb
  	MAC Brunette
  	MAC Redhead
  	MAC Golden Bronze loose powder
  	Giella Eye M Glam
  	NARS Albatross
  	MAC Lustre Drops in Sun Rush or Bronze Hero
  	MAC Trace Gold Blush
  	MAC Margin Blush
  	NARS Orgasm Blush
  	MAC Petticoat MSF
  	MAC Stereo Rose MSF
  	MAC Comfort MSF
  	MAC Goldstone MSF
  	MAC Gold Deposit


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> NARS Albatross is the shiznit and MACs Gold Deposit is amazing also


  	Another vote for Gold Deposit!


----------



## galahad1989 (Aug 26, 2012)

Curly1908 said:


> I'm very dark, and Nars Albatross looks great on me.  Nars Luster also looks fantastic.


 Your chocolate-hued skin will be perfectly highlighted with a true gold highlighter. U dont have to use a liquid highlighter or even a product specifically for highlighting, u can use a powder eye shadow.
What might be good is Urban Decay shadow in Half Baked. I use it on my eyes for a lovely gold effect. But as far as drugstore makeup, tryMaybeline they have highly pigmented colors and they stay on throughout the day.


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 30, 2012)

Estée Lauder Shimmering Sands and Topaz Chameleon


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 25, 2012)

nars albatros,but i am gonna try ricepaper to see how i like it


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 25, 2012)

michelle37 said:


> nars albatros,but i am gonna try ricepaper to see how i like it


  	i have ricepaper and i have yet to try it as a highlighter my cheeks.  I dont like how ashy it looks on my eyes so i didnt really think about wanting to use it on my face.  I love albatross


----------



## califabulous (Dec 10, 2012)

elektra513 said:


> For dark brown skin, you want to look for something in a golden bronze color.
> 
> Not sure if it's still on the MAC site but there's an iridescent loose powder called Golden Bronze that's really pretty. Cargo has bronzers in a few different shades--the Medium or Dark might make a nice highlight on dark brown skin.
> 
> If you're into cream highlighters, Becca has Shimmering Skin Perfectors called Topaz (Golden Bronze) and Bronze (Deep Bronze) that are also very pretty. And also maybe Nars Laguna Illuminator.


  	What are your favorite hightlighters...as an olive girl?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 11, 2012)

My new favorite highlighter is Nars Luster!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Dee-Vette (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Bronze. It gives a beautiful goden bronze highlight on brown skin and it's not too shimmery. It is my personal fave. If you like a liquid product, Benefit's Girl Meets Pearl is beautiful as well.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 23, 2012)

If your skin is dark, with a green undertone, I find that Becca's SSP in topaz, Elf's color stick in almond, Face atelier fluid sheer in bronze, and NYX oro pearl work the best. I have MAC's irridescent bronze on my wish list to try, hoping it won't be too coppery or gold.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 23, 2012)

I also want to try Kryolan's shimmering event foundations in Antique bronze and antique gold, but can't get a good swatch to see if it's glittery. I hate glittery highlighters.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 23, 2012)

MAC's Improper Copper Cream Color Base is a great highlighter for dark brown skin.  An SA used it on my on Friday and I loved it and bought one.  I also like the highlighter from Sleek's Face Contour Kit in Dark.  For the moment though, I'm using Tarte's Amazonian Clay Bronzer in Park Avenue Princess.  It was part of a 500-point Sephora reward sometime back and I tried it out recently and really like it as a highlighter.


----------



## Shantastic (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm about NW45-47 depending on time of the year. I use MAC Comfort MSF and MAC Naked Pigment. As a substitute for MAC Glorify, I use Estee Lauder Topaz Chameleon, which I found at the CCO. They are they same color! It's beautiful. Recently, I've been using MAC Comfort more than anything.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

OK I need to go ahead and get albatross.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mary-Lou Manizer by thebalm. It's awesome.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Mary-Lou Manizer by thebalm. It's awesome.


  In going to look into that. It seems golden enough.  I'm going to grab the Sun Rush Lustre Drops too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 23, 2013)

Be easy w/ it b/c it's very, very pigmented. Just tap your brush onto it. Seriously.   I used to use Sun Rush all the time when I bought it from Style Warriors. I loved it. It's really subtle, but I loved mixing it with my foundation. I need a new bottle because I went through 2. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried Benefit Sunbeam? Thinking about trying it.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jun 2, 2013)

Am I the only one that found Albatross pasty?? :-\ It looked very artifical on me.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 29, 2013)

StyleBlack said:


> Am I the only one that found Albatross pasty?? :-\ It looked very artifical on me.


  I didn't like the way it looked on me as well. Pasty, a little ashy. I like yellow gold or bronze highlighters.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 29, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Has anyone tried Benefit Sunbeam? Thinking about trying it.


  Anyone??? Lol! Maybe it's not popular with us woc.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 29, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Anyone??? Lol! Maybe it's not popular with us woc.


	 Sorry, I have never tried it! Hopefully someone will come through that can answer for you


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 29, 2013)

i'm using fergie rose golden goodness also morena barbee had a highlighter video for medium and dark skin tones


----------



## tash13 (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks absolutely gorgeous on your skintone .
  	I wonder if it would suit me - I'm a NC 42


----------



## alle685 (Jun 30, 2013)

I heard that Jemma Kidd Makeup School Dewy Glow All over Radiance creme in RoseGold looks quite nice in darker since cause its a peachy gold...it might be tough to get your hands on it though. I personally like MAC Lustre drops in Sun Rush.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 1, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Sorry, I have never tried it! Hopefully someone will come through that can answer for you


  Thanks! I decided against it after all.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 17, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Has anyone tried Benefit Sunbeam? Thinking about trying it.


  I got Sunbeam as gratis, but haven't used it yet. If you're still interested let me know and I'll try it out soon. It seems like it should work well.

  Do you ladies use EDSF after the summer ends or do you find the highlight to be too garish?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh that would be great!! Please let me know how it works out! 


MissTT said:


> I got Sunbeam as gratis, but haven't used it yet. If you're still interested let me know and I'll try it out soon. It seems like it should work well.  Do you ladies use EDSF after the summer ends or do you find the highlight to be too garish?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 18, 2013)

I wore Benefit Sun Beam today and I quite like it. It's a champagne color with gold shimmer. On me it really blended in well with my skin and just looked like a natural glow. It wasn't metallicy, glittery, or shimmery. I'd read a review saying it tends to wear off if not set so I swiped it on my hand and have worn it all day there. I can see that it has faded, but it is still definitely visible on my hand. To combat the fading on my cheeks I applied the Sun Beam after my foundation and again after I'd set it with powder. On my hand the shimmer is very apparent, but on my face it is much less so. I would say this is a very good every day, natural looking highlighter. With only the initial layer it didn't look like I was wearing any product at all. Just like I had good bone structure. You may want something more dramatic for evening.


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

I know ladies are going to say I'm crazy but I own albatross and i don't care for it lol. If you use a light hand its fine. If you want to highlight your eyebrow bone its alright too. But I have a few in my collection that are absolute go to's:
*Lorac: Tantalizer Baked Bronzer*: 
*Mac: Strobe Liquid lotion in Golden Elixir (Limited Edition)*: 
*Mac: Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Glorify (Limited Edition)*
*The Balm Mary Lou Manizer* 
*The Balm Betty Lou Manizer*
*Hard Candy Glow all the Way Glamazon bronze face & body luminizer*
*Mac sheerbronze mineralized sheersheen powder loose*
*Mac double definition extra dimension skinfinish (Limited edition)*

  *note per rules no personal blog links in posts. Richelle83


----------

